# Win a aquarium



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont forget to enter to win a free aquarium.

http://aworldoffish.com/creatures/freshwater/b/Balantiocheilusmelanopterus.jpg

Its been awhile since I posted this link so I thought I would give everyone a reminder that they can win a free 20 gallon setup.

This kit is complete with an ELITE power filter, full lighting and more, creating an exceptional consumer value. This beauty is equipped to suit freshwater species and provide the quality of industry-leading components.

Features:

- 24" Fluorescent Full Hood with Bulb
- ELITE Hush 20 Clip-On Power Filter
- ELITE Filter Cartridges
- 100 watt Heater
- Aquarium Kit Instructions
- Nutrafin AquaPlus Water Conditioner (1 fl oz)
- Nutrafin Max Complete Flake Food (1 oz)
- Dimension 24” x 12” x 16”
- MyPetLand M6 Air Pump


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

i think you posted the wrong link fish_doc. that's a pic of a bala shark. lol :razz:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hes just trying to throw us off track so he can win himself.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

How do I enter??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Darn, You guys are quick. 

OK here is the real link.
https://www.aquariumbeauty.com/sweepstake_monthly_play.jsp

Sorry the other link was in my paste buffer from helping on another post here.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool, thanks!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

whoo i entered 6 times wiht my 5 bonus entries


----------

